# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Đến phố Nguyễn Chí Thanh thưởng thức món phở chua Lạng Sơn

## lehniemtin

> *Quán Tea House*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 35 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Hà Nội._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Tea House*


*Là một  tiệm cà phê và cơm văn phòng, nhưng quán Tea House trên đường Nguyễn Chí  Thanh làm tôi khá bất ngờ với món phở chua Cao Bằng vừa lạ vừa ngon,  giá lại tương đối mềm so với cái thời buổi lạm phát.

*

 Dù là một đặc sản tiếng tăm của đất Cao  Bằng nhưng ở Hà Nội thì chẳng mấy nơi bán phở chua. Nguyên nhân không  phải vì món ăn này kém ngon hay hương vị kén khách mà có lẽ do độ cầu kì  của nó. Cũng phải lần mò trên mạng khá lâu tôi mới tra ra một địa chỉ  phở chua Cao Bằng nằm ngay phố Nguyễn Chí Thanh. Vậy là ngay sáng hôm  sau, tôi quyết định dành chút "phiêu lưu" cho bữa điểm tâm của mình.



 Tìm đến quán, tôi những kì vọng nơi này  là một nơi khách ra vào tấp nập chỉ để thưởng thức đặc sản phở chua.  Nhưng không, tôi hơi "hẫng" khi thấy đây chỉ là tiệm cà phê máy lạnh  hạng trung, buổi sáng vẫn còn khá vắng vẻ, yên tĩnh vì khách thưa thớt.  Tiệm này phục vụ cơm văn phòng cùng một số món nhẹ, và phở chua có lẽ  chỉ như món phụ điểm thêm vào cho thực đơn thêm phong phú. Tuy nhiên,  không thể phá vỡ kế hoạch đã định, một tô phở chua Cao Bằng vẫn là thứ  tôi gọi để khám phá.


 _Có khoai tây chiên thái nhỏ

_
 Là món thuộc "nhà họ trộn", bát phở chua  bưng ra tuy không ngào ngạt khói thơm lừng nhưng vẫn khá bắt mắt nhờ độ  "hoành tráng": bát to bự, thức ăn đầy ắp lên tới miệng và có vẻ rất  phong phú, chứa đựng nhiều thứ mới mẻ. Quả vậy, tôi chưa thấy một món  phở nào lại "thập cẩm ngũ vị" đến thế, ngoài phở còn có khoai tây chiên,  gan rán, dạ dày, thịt quay ba chỉ, lạp xưởng kiểu Cao Bằng, dưa chuột,  xà lách, lạc. Hầu như tất các các loại thức ăn này đều được thái sợi để  tiện trộn lẫn với nhau và hòa chung với một thứ nước sốt sền sệt, chua  chua.


 _Có dạ dày chiên
_
 Về hương vị, cũng giống các món trộn  khác, phở chua mát và tương đối dễ thưởng thức. Cái chua của món ăn cũng  dịu nhẹ chứ không gắt, những nguyên liệu chế biến tuy không quá đặc  biệt song vẫn mang tới một "cơn gió lạ" đối với món phở quen thuộc. Ngay  cả thứ gia vị đi kèm là măng rừng mắc mật cũng thú vị: chua, cay và  thơm nồng đặc trưng, cho thêm vào làm tăng giá trị của món phở chua rất  nhiều.


_Lạp xưởng kiểu Cao Bằng_

 
_Thịt ba chỉ quay_

 Có người nói phở chua tại đây chưa chuẩn  với đất Cao Bằng, cũng có người phàn nàn món này "hổ lốn" quá. Nhưng  riêng cá nhân tôi, sau một lần thưởng thức, tôi đánh giá phở chua của  tiệm Tea House tuy không quá xuất chúng, song có thể là món ăn chơi hợp  lí cho các hôm chiều đói lòng hoặc là bữa đổi món vào những buổi trưa oi  nóng.  Thêm một điểm cộng nữa, chỉ với 30.000  đồng, bạn cũng được ngồi ghế đệm, trong phòng điều hòa mát lạnh, không  gian tương đối thoải mái dễ chịu, chứ không phải chịu cảnh xô bồ, chật  chội như ở các tiệm phở bình dân khác. Tóm lại, lạ và rẻ là 2 tiêu chí  mà bạn sẽ  "vote" cho món phở chua của quán Tea House.


 _Măng rừng mắc mật cho thêm vào làm bát phở chua thơm ngon hẳn.
_




> *Quán Tea House*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 35 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Hà Nội._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Tea House*


_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội - cac quan an o Ha Noi

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Hà Nội - tour du lich Ha Noi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi_

----------

